# So is there anyone who wants to design a band logo for me?



## Wolfster (Feb 8, 2009)

I know I have already posted something like this a while back but I got no response. Ive seen some people's work who are on this forum and its really cool, so does anyone want to design me a logo/backdrop for my band's myspace for ££££, or $$$$

This is my band:

Eidetic Blur on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I am looking for a kind of futuristic look - with nice dark neutral colours, dark green, dark blue and of course black. Also I am interested in mixing the organic with the industrial/urban. It must look sophisticated,technical, not really your typical 'metal' image. A bit more intellectual/sensual if you know what I mean.

We play progressive metal with quite alot of jazz influences, so we play music that mixes emotive harmony/textures with aggressive rhythms, Thats where the mixture of organic/industrial idea of mine comes from.

Alternatively does anyone know of someone who is good at designing logos?



please message me if you're interested.

cheers,

Nik


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 8, 2009)

This is extremely difficult actually since you want an urban futuristic look to it....

I came up with this idea...


----------



## Wolfster (Feb 8, 2009)

I like the first one, its pretty darn cool. perhaps make the background a darker colour, and the letters too? also make the letters have more depth.
maybe have a picture in the background of some buildings, or a dark alley way or something hehe.

Great job! its certainly a awesome start!

By the way if this idea of futuristic/urban thing is too tricky, just do what you like! I realise it might be pretty hard, Thats why I cant do it!

thanks man,

Nik


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 8, 2009)

Wolfster said:


> I like the first one, its pretty darn cool. perhaps make the background a darker colour, and the letters too? also make the letters have more depth.
> maybe have a picture in the background of some buildings, or a dark alley way or something hehe.
> 
> Great job! its certainly a awesome start!
> ...



Problem about the buildings is that you need to find a picture.... 

So without going into copyright infrigement you may have to take the urban picture to prevent taking a picture on a goggle search....

Cause the day somebody will see the picture and that you dont have the copyright permission you may get in trouble....

I cant make the logo alpha, can somebody make it alpha? .png or .tga with background off?


----------



## Wolfster (Feb 8, 2009)

true.

could somebody perhaps add the good work already done?


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 8, 2009)

DUDE! I think I came up with the ultimate one! 

- URBAN colour

- SIMPLICITY ABSTRACT

- FUTURIST look

- URBAN sunshine

- DARKER logo


----------



## TimSE (Feb 8, 2009)

that is pretty cool actaully


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 10, 2009)

What's wrong with the current logo on your band's page? I like what you have out there.


----------



## Wolfster (Feb 10, 2009)

thats pretty cool man.

Thanks.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 11, 2009)

You referring to mine, or the one above mine?


Keep in mind that the lens flair and stuff like that are completely useless in things like shirt printing and sticker printing. That may be a cool logo for the web, but it will not be very usable anywhere else. I am a firm believer that a logo needs to start extremely simplistic. I usually like to start it just black and white. After that, it can be taken into to photoshop and have whatever types of effects desired blended with it to match it to the appropriate piece. Like I said though, photoshop effects are mostly useless when it comes to stickers and shirts.


----------

